
Dwb is a lightweight webbrowser written in C based on webkit and gtk - fogus
http://bitbucket.org/portix/dwb
======
_delirium
Someone should do some sort of writeup of these minimalist webkit browsers. I
like the idea, but between dwb, xxxterm, surf, uzbl, vimprobable, etc., I have
no idea where to start.

~~~
akkartik
Thanks for all those project names! That's the start of a writeup.

~~~
Tim_M
Just to add to your list:
<http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html>

